# Windoooz fix it program ???



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

If you trust Microsoft and windooooz you may find the article below of interest. You know my views on windooooz that's why my machines are safe and secure.

Peterfc 666?

BBC News - Microsoft debuts 'fix it' program


----------

